# Dale Davis available, may join Pacers



## Gonzo

> Agent says forward's 1st choice is Indiana after Hornets release him following trade.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers could sign a familiar face by Tuesday, one who addresses their need for an inside presence.
> 
> Dale Davis, who played the first nine seasons of his NBA career for the Pacers, became a free agent Saturday after obtaining his release from New Orleans and plans to sign with a team in contention for a playoff spot.


See the rest of the article here:
http://www2.indystar.com/articles/6/225536-1616-179.html

It would be very nice if Davis would sign with us, this would give us a little more depth at the power forward position, Dale would probably play better than Croshere at that spot. Dale will be like Tim Hardaway was to us last year.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yeah the Hornets will probably release him, they have to pay him another 3 million or so for the rest of this season, but they only acquired him because of his expiring contract so they won't really care. 

He would be a great addition, yes he's a shadow of his former self, but he can still provide some of that grit and inside presence that we sorely need coming off the bench.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I guess he could be an upgrade over John Edwards, but besides that, he's not the Dale he used to be, and I don't want him seeing many minutes. Finishing his career in Indy would be good, though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I think we're pretty solid at the PF and C spots, but if JO is hurt, then it's a good signing.


----------



## StephenJackson

I just read on realgm that Davis' agent said last night that Indiana is his top choice......so I really hope we get him. I know Reggie would love to have Dale back.


----------



## StephenJackson

Everything I've been reading is pointing towards us signing him, possibly tomorrow. Come on home Dale :biggrin:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I would love to have him on our roster


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Davis
> Asked how he felt about the possibility of Dale Davis returning to the Pacers, Reggie Miller nicely summed up the team's feelings.
> 
> "It'd be nice – it'd be real nice," he said. "I hope it comes true."
> 
> The Pacers were believed to be Davis' first choice of teams, assuming New Orleans granted his release request Monday, thereby allowing him to become a playoff-eligible free agent after clearing a 48-hour waiver period.
> 
> The idea of adding a 6-11, 252-pound veteran to a front line that has been thinned by injuries was welcomed by Coach Rick Carlisle.
> 
> "With our present situation, with some of our big guys banged up, he would certainly fill a need for us," said Carlisle, who was an assistant with the Pacers from 1997-2000, Davis' final three seasons with the team. "We all know him well. We know the kind of player he is. He'd bring toughness, he'd bring rebounding, he'd bring defense. I've always felt he was an underrated offensive player. If it was to work out, it'd be great for us.
> 
> 
> Carlisle
> 
> "Any time you can have an opportunity to bring in a player that has that kind of toughness and has done what he's done in his career, it would certainly add something to our team at this point."
> 
> Indiana is one of four teams reportedly in contention for the veteran power forward, his agent James Wells told two newspapers over the weekend.
> 
> "He's going to make a decision (Monday)," Wells told the Detroit News Sunday. "What it boils down to is going to a place that gives him the best chance to be somewhere next year - and not necessarily with the team he goes to now. He wants to go to a place he can contribute and win and show what he can do."


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/davis_050228.html

Things are looking better.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I would love to have him on our roster


We can use some more of that veteran leadership that he posesses. 
Things are looking up.


----------



## DJMD

He'd be a pretty good fit. We need the inside help too.


----------



## StephenJackson

He's officially back. And my god I couldn't be happier. I remember back when the original trade for JO happened I was pissed to lose Dale. But hey, now we've got the best of both worlds.

http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/225890-5236-106.html


----------



## rock747

yeah this is good, I'm glad we were able to pick up dale.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Whoah, this went through!

Interesting Dale Davis facts:

#1: My uncle has Dale's old staircase in his house.

#2: Dale has to tape his wang to his leg when he plays.


----------



## StephenJackson

PacersguyUSA said:


> #2: Dale has to tape his wang to his leg when he plays.



HAHAHA, BS. I refuse to believe it. :eek8:


----------



## Turkish Delight

PacersguyUSA said:


> #2: Dale has to tape his wang to his leg when he plays.


Possibly something that has slowed him down in recent years?


----------



## DJMD

Good move, and that just seems painful


----------



## Pacers Fan

Good signing with our lack of rebounding and injured frontcourt. Hopefully Dale can exceed my low expectations.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> And my god I couldn't be happier. I remember back when the original trade for JO happened I was pissed to lose Dale.


You have no idea how pissed I was to lose Dale. Besides Croshere, I think he was my favorite Pacer back then.


----------



## rock747

PacersguyUSA said:


> Whoah, this went through!
> 
> Interesting Dale Davis facts:
> 
> #1: My uncle has Dale's old staircase in his house.
> 
> #2: Dale has to tape his wang to his leg when he plays.


what?? how do you know this??


----------



## Pacers Fan

Apparently we haven't signed Davis, yet 



> A. It might be a relatively minor transaction on the NBA Richter scale, but I can't think of a move that would be better received by the Pacers and their fans, and not just because Davis was one of the most popular and respected players throughout the team's rise to elite status in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> In many ways, he was the glue player on those teams, a big, tough, no-excuses man who did all the dirty work – setting screens, playing excellent on-the-ball as well as help-side defense, gathering loose balls, and rebounding at both ends. He's a guy players on other teams just don't mess with. For a sense of the overall value of those intangibles, consider he made the All-Star team during a 1999-2000 season in which he posted relatively modest numbers (10.0 points, 9.9 rebounds, 1.27 blocks).
> 
> When he was traded for O'Neal, it was an extremely risky move at the time. It looks like a no-brainer now, but O'Neal was very much an unknown commodity at the time and Davis was an established veteran. While it remains to be seen just how much Davis will be able to contribute at age 35, I suspect he can still be a significant player.
> 
> Though his playing time dwindled in his final season in Portland and this year at Golden State as those teams shifted their attentions toward rebuilding with younger players, he was still productive. He averaged 12.9 rebounds per 48 minutes with the Warriors; on the Pacers, only Jeff Foster (16.9) has a higher mark. He is in good health and has always kept himself in good shape, so there's every reason to believe he still can be an important role-player off the bench.
> 
> In a lot of intangible ways, he'd bring just what the Pacers need – toughness, experience, professionalism, leadership and respect. Assuming he signs later this week, and all indications are that he will, this is nothing but very good news for the Pacers.


Answered by Conrad Brunner at pacers.com 

Dale is going on 36 and has only averaged 16 mpg this year for the Warriors. I think he can still help some, but can he be reliable? Assuming we do sign Dale, the obvious choice to cut would be John Edwards, but he avoided elimination last time. Hopefully we can cut Curry.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Apparently we haven't signed Davis, yet
> 
> 
> 
> Answered by Conrad Brunner at pacers.com
> 
> Dale is going on 36 and has only averaged 16 mpg this year for the Warriors. I think he can still help some, but can he be reliable? Assuming we do sign Dale, the obvious choice to cut would be John Edwards, but he avoided elimination last time. Hopefully we can cut Curry.



This should answer it for you, it is definite. I also posted this link in the Ron Artest thread a few hours ago.

http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=3014885&nav=9d8uWxVA



> Bird also confirmed that Dale Davis is set to rejoin the club. Davis spent the first nine years of his NBA career in Indianapolis, then left for Portland in 2000 in a deal that brought Jermaine O'Neal to the Pacers. "He brings a lot of things a lot of other guys can't bring, competitiveness and coming every night to play," Bird said. Davis could rejoin the team in time for a four-game road trip which startsThursday in Denver.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> This should answer it for you, it is definite. I also posted this link in the Ron Artest thread a few hours ago.
> 
> http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=3014885&nav=9d8uWxVA


The link doesn't say what the terms of the contract are, or who was waived. I think I'll wait till it hits ESPN or NBA.com.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> The link doesn't say what the terms of the contract are, or who was waived. I think I'll wait till it hits ESPN or NBA.com.



Yeah, the specifics are not mentioned. But if Bird says that it is so, I'll take his word for it.


----------



## StephenJackson

Well Davis will be signing with the team and hopefully will be available to play tonight....we certainly need him 100 times more now than we did when we first found out we were getting him.

It is eerie though the way that he is coming in. When he got traded, JO came in and took his place. Now in his first game back, he will be taking JO's place.....


----------



## white360

Dale is a good player


----------



## Turkish Delight

Dale will really need to step up and play some big minutes for us until JO gets back.
I really think Dale will do a good job here until JO gets back.
How long is JO going to be gone for anyways?


----------

